# Tell me to do stuff...



## KittenAdmin (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm bored... what should I do?


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 25, 2008)

masterbate


----------



## bane233 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> masterbate


i second that!


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 25, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> masterbate



I lol'd... Keep it PG please x3


----------



## pheonix (Oct 25, 2008)

laugh at me for being retarded.XD


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 25, 2008)

Buy me a digital camera.. and a DVD cam corder.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 25, 2008)

pheonix said:


> laugh at me for being retarded.XD








Done and done.



Midi Bear said:


> Buy me a digital camera.. and a DVD cam corder.








How much you need?


----------



## bane233 (Oct 25, 2008)

do the chicken dance!!!!!!!!!!!!! please!!!!


----------



## pheonix (Oct 25, 2008)

Stroke my ego for being so awesome.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 25, 2008)

...Stop making lame threads. Its pushing back the half-amusing ones....


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ...Stop making lame threads. Its pushing back the half-amusing ones....




Fine >.> Ruin it for everyone...


----------



## pheonix (Oct 25, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Fine >.> Ruin it for everyone...



lol and it dies...K.O.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 25, 2008)

.. .. omg your glasses look exactly like my old pair. that's funny


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 25, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> .. .. omg your glasses look exactly like my old pair. that's funny



Heh... thanks? I guess?

I really want smaller ones x_x Or contacts.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 25, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> How much you need?


*drooling at money* Oh, you know.. something with decent sound quality that doesn't have sound-to-image lag. =D


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow... this thread smells like spam, and yet I am glad of that. On the subject of glasses... yours rock. Keep 'em... or get those neat little half-sized ones with no upper rim that make you look old, wise, and kick-butt at the same time.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 25, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Keep 'em... or get those neat little half-sized ones with no upper rim that make you look old, wise, and kick-butt at the same time.



HaHa your afraid to say kick-ass. lmao


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 25, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Heh... thanks? I guess?
> 
> I really want smaller ones x_x Or contacts.



I didn't mean it in a bad way ^^ I've worn glasses almost all my life

contacts are overrated, in my opinion


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2008)

SHOE ON HEAD!!!


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 25, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> SHOE ON HEAD!!!


Genius!


----------



## Takun (Oct 25, 2008)

An hero, and remember to stream it!


----------



## pheonix (Oct 25, 2008)

put a rubber glove over your face and blow it up till it pops.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 25, 2008)

Get me some ginger ale.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 25, 2008)

Killabee.


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2008)

SHOE ON HEAD!!  THEN SHOW ME YOUR FEET!! SOLES PLOX!!


----------



## Takun (Oct 25, 2008)

Shoe on head.

DELIVER


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 25, 2008)

NAO!!


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 25, 2008)

Put pizza on bananas.
DO IT NAOUGH


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2008)

ooh ooh! pic of you worshiping a fellow gnome.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

Hai!!!!!!!  You guys chase away kitty!!!!! That not nice...


----------



## pheonix (Oct 25, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Hai!!!!!!!  You guys chase away kitty!!!!! That not nice...



Well he asked us to tell him what to do, he should've known the consequences before doing so.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 25, 2008)

watch this vid and then do a reaction photo 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=POMkVzNnARg&feature=related

NOTE: NSFW


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

OMGWTF WHYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? 

Don't watch it, Kitten... this stuff is... I think I'm gonna throw up again....

DAMMIT Remove that LINK! That is the most gut-wrenching thing I've ever seen... I threw up two fucking times because of that... My head is still throbbing... 

JUST THROW THAT SHIT AWAY!!!!!!!!

GET RID OF IT NOW! YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH THAT HURT... DAMMIT! I CAN FEEL PHANTOM PAINS ALL ACROSS MY CHEST BECAUSE OF THAT SHIT, NOW UNLINK IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monak (Oct 25, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> How much you need?



bout hundred and fifty dollars would do.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

FUCKING HELL THE VIDEO IS STILL THERE!!!!!!!! KILL IT!!!!! DAMMIT ALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 25, 2008)

Monak said:


> bout hundred and fifty dollars would do.



Tree fiddy.


----------



## Monak (Oct 25, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Tree fiddy.



I was going to go with that , but decided to aim a little higher lol


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

WILL SOMEONE PLEASE KILL THAT VIDEO?!


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 25, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Or contacts.



Lasik....trust me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 25, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> watch this vid and then do a reaction photo
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=POMkVzNnARg&feature=related


"i'm putting this on youporn as "hot blonde likes cock in her ass"." ~foreveringreen
ROFL


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 25, 2008)

Eat some pudding...


----------



## bluewulf1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Tree fiddy.


damn lock ness monster!


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 26, 2008)

I was told by Sillibus to stop making stupid threads so the more important ones can stay on the main page ._. but since so many people have taken interest...



AzurePhoenix said:


> SHOE ON HEAD!!  THEN SHOW ME YOUR FEET!! SOLES PLOX!!








K?




I has big feet...



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Get me some ginger ale.








Delivered.



Mr Fox said:


> watch this vid and then do a reaction photo
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=POMkVzNnARg&feature=related







What the...


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

Can you do this:





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



?


----------



## pheonix (Oct 26, 2008)

Put a rubber glove over your nose and blow it up, come on you know you want to.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 26, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Delivered.



SWEET!


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 26, 2008)

OOooh... delivery... EAT STEAK! I WANT TO SEE IT!


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 26, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Can you do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I will not violate my bear!! 



pheonix said:


> Put a rubber glove over your nose and blow it up, come on you know you want to.



I has no rubber glove, or else I would. :c


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

Look under the Kitchen Sink, you don't have any cleaning gloves?

though... that would probably be like huffing cleaning products... probably not the best idea.


Anyways, pics of whatever it is you are hugging? I cannot tell what it is


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 26, 2008)

My teddy... he has a rose just for you...


----------



## Azure (Oct 26, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> I was told by Sillibus to stop making stupid threads so the more important ones can stay on the main page ._. but since so many people have taken interest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.  Also, nice feet.  This thread has camwhore goodness written all over it.  I approve.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 26, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Awesome.  Also, nice feet.  This thread has camwhore goodness written all over it.  I approve.



Thanks n_n I'll take better pics of my feet tomorrow... my parents are asleep atm, and the camera is in their room.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

ahh ^_^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> watch this vid and then do a reaction photo
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=POMkVzNnARg&feature=related








what the fuck... seiously...

oh and kitten. hold a sign in your mouth that says "I like yiff" =D


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Burn your house down and take a picture of the ashes.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Burn your house down and take a picture of the ashes.



DO THIS!!! i WANT TOO SEE THIS!!!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Burn your house down and take a picture of the ashes.


better yet... just take a picture of your house?.... you know... less controversial 0_o


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2008)

Sew something! =D


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

pheonix said:


> DO THIS!!! i WANT TOO SEE THIS!!!





NekoFox08 said:


> better yet... just take a picture of your house?.... you know... less controversial 0_o


Better yet, a before and after picture.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Burn your house down and take a picture of the ashes.





pheonix said:


> DO THIS!!! i WANT TOO SEE THIS!!!




Me too! ME TOO!


----------



## Thatch (Oct 26, 2008)

Damn, yuo're one ugly motherfucker....


SMOKE TWO FAGS WITH YOUR NOSE!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 26, 2008)

You still haven't eaten any pudding...


----------



## Uro (Oct 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ...Stop making lame threads. Its pushing back the half-amusing ones....



You're acting like me now xD.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 26, 2008)

Make a heart sign with your hands and then have a "I heart Ramsay" sign somewhere in the photo


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> watch this vid and then do a reaction photo
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=POMkVzNnARg&feature=related


I wasn't gonna do a 7 minute reaction video, so here's a photo of how I looked near the end of the video.


----------



## Zanzer (Oct 26, 2008)

Put on any furry related item you have!


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what the fuck... seiously...
> 
> oh and kitten. hold a sign in your mouth that says "I like yiff" =D


 
Excuse me the vid wasn't even meant for you or for anyone else who watched it (Except for the camwhore guy) and if it fucked up your mind it is your own fault, i'm glad i could help disturb you


----------



## Tudd (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Excuse me the vid wasn't even meant for you or for anyone else who watched it (Except for the camwhore guy) and if it fucked up your mind it is your own fault, i'm glad i could help disturb you


 
I believe it's going to take a lot more than that to fuck up my mind.

Oh by the way, this thread has.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I wasn't gonna do a 7 minute reaction video, so here's a photo of how I looked near the end of the video.


 
Guys please understand the music is the main focus of that video but i am glad i could help


----------



## Mr Wolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> watch this vid and then do a reaction photo
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=POMkVzNnARg&feature=related


 
The music is ni... wait a minue






WTF! Mr Fox your a sad bastard!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> watch this vid and then do a reaction photo
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=POMkVzNnARg&feature=related



On my part this is yawn worthy. Boooooooring.

Stuff like that doesn't phase me anymore, I've seen worse.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what the fuck... seiously...
> 
> oh and kitten. hold a sign in your mouth that says "I like yiff" =D



Okies :3





Nom! <3



szopaw said:


> Damn, yuo're one ugly motherfucker....
> 
> 
> SMOKE TWO FAGS WITH YOUR NOSE!










ramsay_baggins said:


> Make a heart sign with your hands and then have a "I heart Ramsay" sign somewhere in the photo








I tried x_x


----------



## Tudd (Oct 26, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> On my part this is yawn worthy. Boooooooring.
> 
> Stuff like that doesn't phase me anymore, I've seen worse.


 
Try watching that in person.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

Guys please can we keep this on topic, this is about asking Kittenadmin to take a aload of pics of himself


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 26, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> I tried x_x



XD =^_^=




Tudd said:


> Try watching that in person.



Well of course if I was watching it in _person_...
Although I do watch live human autopsies on tv sometimes but then that's somewhat different. Creepy German guy is creepy.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 26, 2008)

WTF MY HOUSE!! NOEESS!!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> WTF MY HOUSE!! NOEESS!!


YOUR HOUSE IS A LIE!!1!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 26, 2008)

playing favorites with requests ?
go, go now...find one of my red hatted brethren and post a pic of you worshiping him


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 26, 2008)

Gnome said:


> playing favorites with requests ?
> go, go now...find one of my red hatted brethren and post a pic of you worshiping him



Lawn gnomes are against regulations in my neighborhood, so nobody has them x3

MY HOUSE IS NOT A LIE!!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 26, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> An hero, and remember to stream it!



I second this.


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Oct 26, 2008)

gives me your fleshies... :mrgreen:


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 26, 2008)

I vote this thread live forever. Anybody have the immortal spray?

Until I find that old stuff again... I want a picture of you biting into a steak.... or at least a decently large hunk of meat of some sort. STEAK IS YUMMY!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Kill something that is twice your size with a spork, then try to flush it.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 26, 2008)

Dance.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Eat a giant marshmallow!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Guys please can we keep this on topic, this is about asking Kittenadmin to take a aload of pics of himself



well, I treated myself to a certain thread on a few chan sites... so now this video doesn't seem so bad... .___.'''

anyway, make a funny 3 frame gif of yourself! like sign language that reads "I hate you" or something... 0_o


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 26, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> I vote this thread live forever. Anybody have the immortal spray?
> 
> Until I find that old stuff again... I want a picture of you biting into a steak.... or at least a decently large hunk of meat of some sort. STEAK IS YUMMY!








mmm ribs!!


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 26, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


>


That wasn't trolling. Fags = Cigarettes.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, I treated myself to a certain thread on a few chan sites... so now this video doesn't seem so bad... .___.'''
> 
> anyway, make a funny 3 frame gif of yourself! like sign language that reads "I hate you" or something... 0_o


 
Thats nice to hear 
The point of the vid was the music anyway.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 26, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!! FOOD!!!!!!!!!! 
As a horribly skinny person, I love watching people eat.
DO THE GIANT MARSHMALLOW NEXT!


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Eat a giant marshmallow!



First I would need said giant marshmallow... x3



NekoFox08 said:


> well, I treated myself to a certain thread on a few chan sites... so now this video doesn't seem so bad... .___.'''
> 
> anyway, make a funny 3 frame gif of yourself! like sign language that reads "I hate you" or something... 0_o



I has no program to make a 3 frame gif... :c


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 26, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> That wasn't trolling. Fags = Cigarettes.



>.> It was the rest of his comment that was trolling... Or maybe I am just hideous.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Thats nice to hear
> The point of the vid was the music anyway.



....my computer doesn't have sound... T___T



			
				KittenAdmin said:
			
		

> >.> It was the rest of his comment that was trolling... Or maybe I am just hideous.


 sounded like trolling to me

*awaits for Skullmeiser to come in and steal my post, and turn it into something crazy*... I'll just wait till' our next encounter then


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 26, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Damn, yuo're one ugly motherfucker....



So this is not trolling, Midi? Huh?


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ....my computer doesn't have sound... T___T


 
You missed some very peaceful, relaxing music then.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 26, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> So this is not trolling, Midi? Huh?


Ahh, missed that bit.

Gargh.. an hero.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> You missed some very peaceful, relaxing music then.


it's like listening to an ensemble and watching someone get strangled to death at the same time... which one are you gonna focus on?

besides, I'm... pretty sure the visuals are enough to get me to NOT focus on the sound, and rather focus on doing this for 3 hours straight 0___0


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay okay instead of eating the marshmallow. Stick your fist in your mouth >3


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it's like listening to an ensemble and watching someone get strangled to death at the same time... which one are you gonna focus on?
> 
> besides, I'm... pretty sure the visuals are enough to get me to NOT focus on the sound, and rather focus on doing this for 3 hours straight 0___0


 
Hmm yeah i can see where your coming from but i'm just saying the music was pretty damn relaxing  and yeah your reaction was similar to mine... in future all people who click on that link just close your eyes and listen to the nice, peaceful, relaxing music


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 26, 2008)

Eww... that wouldn't taste like a marshmallow... I vote more eating, since I can't seem to get myself to do it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Hmm yeah i can see where your coming from but i'm just saying the music was pretty damn relaxing  and yeah your reaction was similar to mine... in future all people who click on that link just close your eyes and listen to the nice, peaceful, relaxing music



why not just find a seperate file damn you?! you realise, I have OCD, where, when I look at someone attractive, all these random disturbing images come into my head, and THAT'S gonna be the first thing that enters TT___TT


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 26, 2008)

Either my mouth is too small or my hand is too big, either way I ended up punching myself in the mouth.

I'm not hungry, else I would eat more :c why can't you seem to do it?


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> why not just find a seperate file damn you?! you realise, I have OCD, where, when I look at someone attractive, all these random disturbing images come into my head, and THAT'S gonna be the first thing that enters TT___TT



No fucking joke. You didn't even list it as NSFW. Just edit it out of your damned post already. It's already done it's fair share of damage.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> why not just find a seperate file damn you?! you realise, I have OCD, where, when I look at someone attractive, all these random disturbing images come into my head, and THAT'S gonna be the first thing that enters TT___TT


 
Glad i could help. 
Because i was only looking for Kittenadmins reaction but then like everyone watched the vid i mean why? T_T


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Glad i could help.
> Because i was only looking for Kittenadmins reaction but then like everyone watched the vid i mean why? T_T



You placed pandora's box out in the open and told me to open it, expecting nobody else to do the same? 

Shame shame...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Glad i could help.
> Because i was only looking for Kittenadmins reaction but then like everyone watched the vid i mean why? T_T



seriously? you thought posting a link, will only get ONE persons attention? especially when you tell them to post a pic of their reaction... 0.o


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> No fucking joke. You didn't even list it as NSFW. Just edit it out of your damned post already. It's already done it's fair share of damage.


 
No


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> You placed pandora's box out in the open and told me to open it, expecting nobody else to do the same?
> 
> Shame shame...


 
No to tell you the truth i expected people to open it and it was funny 


double post


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> seriously? you thought posting a link, will only get ONE persons attention? especially when you tell them to post a pic of their reaction... 0.o


 
Nope i wasn't serious 

also for everyone who watched there is a pause button but nah don't worry about that how about going back and watching it again for old times sake?

triple post


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Either my mouth is too small or my hand is too big, either way I ended up punching myself in the mouth.
> 
> I'm not hungry, else I would eat more :c why can't you seem to do it?


XD Okay now I like this thread.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 26, 2008)

You didnt do no dance. T_T


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Nope i wasn't serious
> 
> also for everyone who watched there is a pause button but nah don't worry about that how about going back and watching it again for old times sake?
> 
> triple post



yea, I didn't know what the fuck it was until I saw the bitch twitching, and blood spilling... THEN I paused it


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> You didnt do no dance. T_T


Yes dance, dance like youve never danced before!


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea, I didn't know what the fuck it was until I saw the bitch twitching, and blood spilling... THEN I paused it


 
Hmm unlucky?

And for everyone to know the exact same link is in my sig so don't click on it


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 26, 2008)

Go dress like a drag, Please.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yes dance, dance like youve never danced before!



Erm... I would if my parents were not in bed.



Perverted Impact said:


> Go dress like a drag, Please.



wat

What's a drag?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Hmm unlucky?
> 
> And for everyone to know the exact same link is in my sig so don't click on it



well, I wikipedia's it, and apparently, it was all photographed frame by frame. and they intended it to be hard to completely see what's going on. so it's not my fault I couldn't make everything out xD


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, I wikipedia's it, and apparently, it was all photographed frame by frame. and they intended it to be hard to completely see what's going on. so it's not my fault I couldn't make everything out xD


 
Yeah it is jumpy and confusing XD but yeah lets just let it go now i will say sorry to you for linking you to that horror.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 26, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Erm... I would if my parents were not in bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A drag queen is a person, usually a man, who dresses (or "drags") in female clothes


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yeah it is jumpy and confusing XD but yeah lets just let it go now i will say sorry to you for linking you to that horror.



bleh is all I have to say to that...

anyway, uh.. spike your hair, and do a funny face... I'm running low on idea's


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 26, 2008)

What about PUDDING...?!


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> bleh is all I have to say to that...
> 
> anyway, uh.. spike your hair, and do a funny face... I'm running low on idea's


 
The lowest youtube link in my sig may cheer you up.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> The lowest youtube link in my sig may cheer you up.



I'm not falling for that one


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> The lowest youtube link in my sig may cheer you up.



I've seen worse.

Yay for being totally desensitized.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> That wasn't trolling. Fags = Cigarettes.


is it odd that I actually knew that you meant cigs?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> is it odd that I actually knew that you meant cigs?



you should see my cig...nature. I happen to hate fags. I want fags to die!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Save the princess, eat the orange ball in the sky. Infiltrate Outer Heaven. 
....
....
La le lu li lo
La le lu li lo


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Save the princess, eat the orange ball in the sky. Infiltrate Outer Heaven.
> ....
> ....
> La le lu li lo
> La le lu li lo


 
Uber metal gear solid... nise


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Save the princess, eat the orange ball in the sky. Infiltrate Outer Heaven.
> ....
> ....
> La le lu li lo
> La le lu li lo



hm.. I thought it was a famous purple stuffed worm from flapjaw space that did a rawblink on harry karry rock, that was in the sky... 

I need scissors... 61!


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you should see my cig...nature. I happen to hate fags. I want fags to die!


oh my, I want some of those!


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Nope i wasn't serious
> 
> also for everyone who watched there is a pause button but nah don't worry about that how about going back and watching it again for old times sake?
> 
> triple post


Editing your posts: It's what's for fucking dinner.

Protip: Use the Edit button in preference to "Reply" when you're adding something within such a small timeframe. People are more likely to read something with the prefix of *EDIT*, rather than
single post
double post
triple post

Have a nice day!


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Editing your posts: It's what's for fucking dinner.


 
Nah i'll choose to get three more posts added rather then one but thanks for telling me anyway.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 27, 2008)

Listen and do reaction pic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_ZBI3Xf0eU&feature=related


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 27, 2008)

Create a paradox, go back in time and kill one of your ancestors. Then take a picture of their corpse and put it into a time capsule.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 27, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> I've seen worse.
> 
> Yay for being totally desensitized.



Thank God I'm not the only one! I thought I was a freak for, well, laughing at it x_x


----------



## Thatch (Oct 27, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Thank God I'm not the only one! I thought I was a freak for, well, laughing at it x_x



It was rather boring for me...


And Kitten, I wasn't joking. My friend can do that. Smoke those cigs.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 27, 2008)

szopaw said:


> It was rather boring for me...
> 
> 
> And Kitten, I wasn't joking. My friend can do that. Smoke those cigs.



1. I knew you were not joking...
2. Cigarettes are disgusting, I'm not putting those anywhere near my face.

Can we please be a little more specific? I don't feel like coasting through the pages digging out requests, bold the request itself so I don't have to read the spam x3


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 27, 2008)

Spam on this thread = Reactions to my vid


----------



## pheonix (Oct 27, 2008)

*try and lick your elbow*, bet you can't do it.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 27, 2008)

pheonix said:


> *try and lick your elbow*, bet you can't do it.









Physically impossible >.> I've tried before...


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 27, 2008)

Put your feet behind your head.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 27, 2008)

stop wearing your hood up indoors


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 27, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> stop wearing your hood up indoors








Fine! Stop complaining x3


----------



## Wreth (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol it was just the first thing to come into my mind


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

Record yourself while throwing a big temper tantrum.


----------



## theLight (Oct 27, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 27, 2008)

I dare you to smack a teacher.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 27, 2008)

Defeat the giant monkey men and save the ninth dimension!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Oct 27, 2008)

make an vid of ur soccer dirbbling...
or....
add me in msn :3


----------



## Mr Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Take a picture of yourself taking a picture of yourself with your cellphone 

^ that just doesn't make sense


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr Wolf said:


> Take a picture of yourself taking a picture of yourself with your cellphone
> 
> ^ that just doesn't make sense


Mirror. SOLVED.


----------



## Mr Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Mirror. SOLVED.


 
Ah yeah, that works


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr Wolf said:


> Take a picture of yourself taking a picture of yourself with your cellphone
> 
> ^ that just doesn't make sense



MySpace photo.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 27, 2008)

Delivered.


----------



## Mr Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Delivered.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 27, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> [Delivered.



Hey where's my request? >((


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Hey where's my request? >((



Which one? -_- I told peoples to bold them because I don't feel like going through walls of text to find requests...


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 27, 2008)

*Put your feet behind your head.* :3


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> *Put your feet behind your head.* :3




Lol... I tried, my legs now hurt and I couldn't reach the button to capture the attempt...


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha, okay, good enough for me.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you lick your toe?


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 27, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Delivered.


I have the same phone!
You shall be my phone partner!
XD


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 27, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Can you lick your toe?


I can put my foot in my mouth.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 27, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I can put my foot in my mouth.


ALL OF IT?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 27, 2008)

*EAT PUDDING...!*


----------



## Skullmiser (Oct 27, 2008)

I can put my feet behind my head...
Are you disabled?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 27, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> I have the same phone!
> You shall be my phone partner!
> XD



Okies? x3



Roose Hurro said:


> *EAT PUDDING...!*



I has none to eat ;-;


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 27, 2008)

Draw a picture of a famous person the hold the paper up to the camera and take a pic. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> *Record yourself while throwing a big temper tantrum.*


Plz? )':


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 28, 2008)

Cook a boot


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 28, 2008)

Film yourself watching paint dry.
:3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 28, 2008)

Film yourself watching pr0n.
>XD


----------



## Telnac (Oct 28, 2008)

Spend five minutes pondering eternity, then draw a picture of it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 28, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Okies? x3
> 
> 
> 
> *I has none to eat* ;-;



Buy some...


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 28, 2008)

DROP YOUR PANTS AND TAKE A PHOTO!!!!

<.<


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 28, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> ALL OF IT?


A third of it.


----------

